# Wie render ich in AutoCAD



## Feedy (17. September 2004)

Hallo,

habe leider noch nichts zu meinem Problem gefunden! Ich hoffe es gibt hier AutoCAD Profis bzw. Auskenner die mir helfen können?! Ich möchte gern meinen Plan, den ich für eine Schule geplant habe, in 3D mit AutoCAD darstellen. Habe mich schon etwas belesen, ich muss vorher die Objekte "rendern", nur wie mache ich das? Wenn mir einer das näher erläutern könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Ich bedanke mich für die Mühen schon vorab!

Mfg
Feedy


----------



## akrite (19. September 2004)

...kleine Frage zum besseren Verständnis, welche AutoCAD Version und was soll wie dargestellt werden? Sind es Architekturdaten ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------

